# Benny got a haircut!



## Dave

Ben's fur was getting pretty long, so we got him a shorter cut just in time for the hot summer months! Take a look:





































As you can tell, it's hard to get a good picture of him. I think he's camera shy!


----------



## merry

Awwwww....so cute!!


----------



## kendal

aww look how glossy his coat is.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo

awww he looks so different, but still cute!


----------



## Dawny

hi im getting wispa clipped on the 4 july so she'll be looking the same, is there a name for that cut or is it just short all over? so cute!!!


----------



## Dave

Dawny said:


> hi im getting wispa clipped on the 4 july so she'll be looking the same, is there a name for that cut or is it just short all over? so cute!!!


I think we just asked for a shave. However, we specifically said not to give him a poodle cut. So it wasn't _too_ short, and they kept his face square instead of pointed.


----------



## kendal

make sure you tell them if you want the beard, ears or tail kept long or they will just take all the haire off. if need be take in a photo you like and show them.


----------



## mum2bobs

It's funny because I was just wondering what to say to the groomer when I go and get Bobby trimmed.

I don't want him shaved, but like to keep him looking as he did as a pup - sort of wavy all over, although his tail looks like a bit like a pipe cleaner so I dont they could do much with that anyway


----------



## kendal

mum2bobs said:


> It's funny because I was just wondering what to say to the groomer when I go and get Bobby trimmed.
> 
> I don't want him shaved, but like to keep him looking as he did as a pup - sort of wavy all over, although his tail looks like a bit like a pipe cleaner so I dont they could do much with that anyway


i dont think i know anyone who was happy with their cockapoos first hair cut. 

sadly he will never look they way he did as a puppy. his coat will change and become more curly. his tail will growand be lovely and flowty. 

best tip for groomers is to look at dogs in the park or at training classes and if a dog has a cut you like then ask where they got them cut. 


also if you can get photos of what you like then that will help a good groomer to understand what you want.


----------



## dbe

hhhmmm wish i had rad this before i took ginee last week.... take a look at her pic and you will see what i mean....but as my dad always says........... thers only 2 weeks differance between a good and a bad hair cut....so just 1 more week then before ginee will show her face outside again lol


----------



## dbe

by way dave, ben looks great. i know what u mean about photos, can only get a good one when ginees asleep lol


----------

